# The Truth About How Much Exercise You REALLY Need



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

What ever happened to, ???Get some exercise every day because it???s good for you???? You hardly ever hear that anymore. Instead, we now hear about ???Revolutionary, breakthroughs??? that allow you to train once a week and presto! ??? overnight muscle and instant abs! We also hear advice and instruction such as: ???Don???t do too much [...]

*Read More...*


----------

